# Communication Commands?



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Beyond canine body language which dogs use instinctively, does your dog use a learned command to communicate with you?

I taught Karli to beg (say please) when she was a puppy and she begs whenever she wants something. For example, when I kept my brother's poodle, I put up her toys so he wouldn't chew on them. When the poodle went home, she begged beside the toy container to let me know she wanted her toys.

Karli also rings her Poochie Bells or taps me on the shoulder when I'm sitting on the sofa to let me know she needs to go outside. If I'm sitting on the sofa, she lays on the back of it near me.

If I forget to give her bedtime treat to her she tells me by "scratching off" on the bed. I didn't intentionally train her to do this, I just reinforced the behavior with a treat when she did it.

I've been wondering what else I can train her to do and would love to hear your stories and ideas.

Joy


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie is bell trained to go potty, however, now she rings the bell to go out, when she is demanding me to play with her and the newest one is, she rings the bell, then runs to the cabinet where I keep the treats and waits. With that said, I put the bell hanging on the outside of the door and when she wants to come in, she rings it


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie is bell trained to go potty, however, now she rings the bell to go out, when she is demanding me to play with her and the newest one is, she rings the bell, then runs to the cabinet where I keep the treats and waits. With that said, I put the bell hanging on the outside of the door and when she wants to come in, she rings it


Funny! I'm fortunate Karli hasn't yet figured out any other purposes for the potty bells.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Tegan also rings a bell when she needs to go potty. She rings it much louder depending on how badly she needs to go. If her water dish is empty, she'll bring it over to me and just look up. When she wants to go outside, she bring me the handle end of her leash. If she wants treats, she'll get my attention by going through her whole repertoire by rolling over and over or doing her spin multiple times.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Lacie is bell trained to go potty, however, now she rings the bell to go out, when she is demanding me to play with her and the newest one is, she rings the bell, then runs to the cabinet where I keep the treats and waits. With that said, I put the bell hanging on the outside of the door and when she wants to come in, she rings it


How smart!! She has trained you we!!
I'm loving the stories. So cool! 

Dominic sneeze when he wants something, usually food and if I ask him questions - often 3 - he would sneeze on the right one (take a bath? Go for walk? Bully stick?) then he comes and touch my hand more like a poke if he's too excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

